# Solved: How to convert Flash file to a Gif?



## Azzy (Jan 18, 2007)

It's my first time using Flash and I would like to know how to convert my Flash file to a Gif so I may use it as an avatar on forums etc. Also of interest is that when I've created Flash files on the computers in college, when I save it, it makes a .fla file and also a .swf file. After using it for my first time on my home PC though, it only creates a .fla file. Is there a reason for this? Do I need certain software to make it automatically create a .swf file too?

Anyway, my main priority is to convert my .fla to a .gif. Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

E-mail it to me, and I'll try something...


----------



## Azzy (Jan 18, 2007)

Okay, could you PM me your email address so I can attach the file to it? Thanks!


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

To do it yourself...

To save as a GIF

Export - Export Movie (select 'Animated gif' file type).

An SWF file is generated in the same location as the FLA when the FLA movie is tested (Control - Test Movie)
or
When the movie is Published (File - Publish).


----------



## Azzy (Jan 18, 2007)

lister, your advice did help me to turn it into a GIF file so thank you very much. The quality of the image was decreased though. I've still sent the Flash file to PCG342 anyway, to see if his method will retain its quality.

Many thanks to the both of you for your help!


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Flash is vector based, Gifs are raster (and 0nly 256 colours) - and the smaller the movie size, the more the gif will look pixelated.


----------



## Azzy (Jan 18, 2007)

lister said:


> Flash is vector based, Gifs are raster (and 0nly 256 colours) - and the smaller the movie size, the more the gif will look pixelated.


I see, so there isn't a lot I can do I guess.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Azzy said:


> lister, your advice did help me to turn it into a GIF file so thank you very much. The quality of the image was decreased though. I've still sent the Flash file to PCG342 anyway, to see if his method will retain its quality.
> 
> Many thanks to the both of you for your help!


PCG342 won't be able to do any better and I hope it wasn't very important as now he has the source file for it.

You can go to File > Export and try other types if you want.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Eh, no worries. You're right - I wasn't able to do much better... in fact, I accomplished nothing. So I deleted it. Hell, it took more work for me to open the attachment... stupid Hotmail...

Edit: Oh, and will you people stop acting so damned paranoid!? Everytime I post someone acts as though I'm announcing that I'm a convicted pederast...

Edit again: For the record, Flash really isn't my thing.


----------



## Azzy (Jan 18, 2007)

PCG342 said:


> Eh, no worries. You're right - I wasn't able to do much better... in fact, I accomplished nothing. So I deleted it. Hell, it took more work for me to open the attachment... stupid Hotmail...
> 
> Edit: Oh, and will you people stop acting so damned paranoid!? Everytime I post someone acts as though I'm announcing that I'm a convicted pederast...


No problem. I really appreciate you trying. Thanks once again =)


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok, well if it's solved:

When/if your thread is solved, please mark your thread solved by selecting _Mark Solved_ and clicking _Perform Action_ in the _Thread Tools_ at the top of your thread.  
*© 2006 ferrija1.*


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Not a problem. Maybe someday I'll actually be able to accomplish something!


----------

